# Erfahrungen mit der Programmiersprache Python?



## System_Crasher (17. Januar 2011)

Ich bin ein totaler Anfänger mit der Programmiersprache Python. 
Leider habe ich auch keine Erfahrungen in anderen Programiersprachen wie C, C++,Java,...


Daher habe ich mir gedacht, dass ich Forum allgemeine Tipps und Tricks bekomme. 

Danke im Voraus


----------



## Enrico (18. Januar 2011)

Hi,

ich nutze Python beruflich (nicht allzu viel), privat (sehr viel) und unterrichte Anfänger-Programmier-Vorlesung mit Python. Meiner Meinung nach *die* Anfängerprogrammiersprache.

*Empfehlenswert für den Anfang ist "Head First Programming".*

Was für Tips und Tricks hast du dir denn erhofft??


----------



## Akkuschrauber (19. Januar 2011)

Vorallem sehr vielfältige Sprache, eigentlich ideal für den Anfang.


----------



## System_Crasher (21. Januar 2011)

@ Enrico

Ich hatte erhofft, dass vielleicht ich eine IDE Empfehlung bekomme.
Ich benutze Emacs mit Pymacs Erweiterung, ist aber nicht so toll.

trotzdem danke für eure Antworten


----------



## Enrico (21. Januar 2011)

Ach so, na dann: Eric


----------



## Zappzarrap (25. Januar 2011)

Is das nicht eher eine Scriptsprache? So in Richtug VB? hab selber noch nicht viel mit gemacht, aber ein Freund von mir is total begeistert von Python...


----------



## RaggaMuffin (25. Januar 2011)

Hi,





System_Crasher schrieb:


> Leider habe ich auch keine Erfahrungen in anderen Programiersprachen wie C, C++,Java,...







> http://rapidshare.com/files/444477039/RaggaMuffin.rar





Mach was daraus!


----------



## sensitron (25. Januar 2011)

Habs mir auch mal geladen  Wir lernen im moment nur Java in der Uni, aber C und C++ interessiert mich mehr. Thx Raggamuffin 

(macht ihr auch OpenCL?^^)


----------



## System_Crasher (26. Januar 2011)

ne kein  OpenCL.

Ich bin von Python begeistert, man kann es nicht glauben, wie einfach das Lernen ist.
Zur Zeit benutze ich aber noch das oldschool IDE Emacs, was sich bald ändern wird.
Werde wahrscheinlich Eric oder Eclipse mit Pydev installieren.
Wer mit Python umgehen kann, kann aufwendige Game-Engine und Programme erstellen/schreiben.
Ein Tip von mir an andere Anfänger, kauft auch das Buch: Einstieg in Python 3.

Wer kein Geld ausgeben will, findet im Internet gute Tutorials.
Wenn ihr wollt kann ich ein paar Links reinstellen.


----------



## Enrico (27. Januar 2011)

System_Crasher schrieb:


> Ich bin von Python begeistert, man kann es nicht glauben, wie einfach das Lernen ist.


Genau das ist der große Vorteil 



> Werde wahrscheinlich Eric oder Eclipse mit Pydev installieren.


Ich kann Eric nur empfehlen. Bin etwas Eclipse mit CDT geschädigt 



> Wer mit Python umgehen kann, kann aufwendige Game-Engine und Programme erstellen/schreiben.


Eve Online nutzt unter anderem seeeehr viel Python 



> Ein Tip von mir an andere Anfänger, kauft auch das Buch: Einstieg in Python 3.


Als Alternative: Das Python Praxisbuch - Gibt es auch für ~20€ als Ebook auf CD und enthält Kapitel über Netzwerk, GUIs, etc.


----------



## Apu Nahasapeemapetilon (29. Januar 2011)

Kann man auch gut mit Blender kombinieren


----------

